# Best place to buy para cord?



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3051599


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

Got mine here - http://stores.ebay.com/Five-Star-EDC/


----------



## indyqdog (Feb 25, 2011)

eBay. Also look up bowhunter4e on YouTube. He has a perfect video teaching u how to make em. Mine turned out perfectly


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

I use Supply Captain for most of mine. Very fast shipping and a decent price with lots of color choices.


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

iammarty said:


> Where's the best place to buy para cord?


Local army surplus stores, I can get cord for 6cents a foot and no shipping costs.


----------



## tbarn (Dec 23, 2009)

+1 for the supply captain. Great price, shipping and colors!


----------



## AlienX (Nov 16, 2009)

I have used lighthound.com in the past with great results, cord is always cut with a little extra length and very fast shipping.

http://www.lighthound.com/Paracord_c_210.html


----------



## PSE#1 (Jun 28, 2010)

I use campingsurvival.com or armysurplus.com


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

what color are you looking for if you are just starting we may have some you can get


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

Tandy leather will let you get one inch if you want. I like buying from them because its no certain length


----------



## tothemaxxis31 (May 27, 2010)

Lighthound worked for me.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

John0341 said:


> what color are you looking for if you are just starting we may have some you can get


Thanks for the kind offer. I am going to need quite a bit though. Planning to have the kids from the 4-H club that are in the shooting sports program make them for fair projects. I wound up ordering through ParacordMaster.com. They had some of the best prices by far. Had a pretty good selection too.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

AlienX said:


> I have used lighthound.com in the past with great results, cord is always cut with a little extra length and very fast shipping.
> 
> http://www.lighthound.com/Paracord_c_210.html


I thought Lighthound's prices were a little high for the paracord. But, they did have the little skulls that I have seen in a few AT members pictures. Had to pick up a few of them!


----------



## n2bowhuntn (Jun 29, 2011)

Try this one:

http://www.parachute-cord.com/


----------



## Paracord Joes (Aug 28, 2010)

I sell it, that's kinda what I do.....LOL


----------



## auzziebowhunter (Jul 12, 2011)

Ebay is pretty good


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vermont Barre Army Navy,they have many colors.


----------



## Duder51 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sportsmansguide.com
20 bucks ir 600 ft


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I couldn't find it at sportsmansguide.com.
Raymond


----------



## cmcarp (Sep 22, 2010)

I've had good dealings with Supply Captain as well.


----------



## kirkland (Jul 23, 2011)

i got mine from para-cord.com .. i thought they was fair on price and tons of colors


----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

n2bowhuntn said:


> Try this one:
> 
> http://www.parachute-cord.com/


Watch out for these folks. They tend to not have everything in stock. They will ship what they have and then charge you for shipping again when they get the rest of your order. I quit using them.


----------



## 257wby (Jul 18, 2011)

I get all of mine from amazon


----------



## Duder51 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry is 25 for 300ft now. Type para cord under search


----------



## RT8 (Oct 25, 2007)

We've never paid for it...there's a "parachute plant" (that's all I've ever heard it called) near my home town. They'll Give you all of the "scrap pieces" (some up to 20' or more) you can haul...but they generally only use olive drab & white. 

Also, FYI, scrap pieces of parachute material is the single best stuffing Ever for bag targets.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

RT8 said:


> We've never paid for it...there's a "parachute plant" (that's all I've ever heard it called) near my home town. They'll Give you all of the "scrap pieces" (some up to 20' or more) you can haul...but they generally only use olive drab & white.
> 
> Also, FYI, scrap pieces of parachute material is the single best stuffing Ever for bag targets.


Where abouts in South Mississippi is that plant? It might be worth a little drive for me to snag some of that.


----------



## RT8 (Oct 25, 2007)

TennJeep1618 said:


> Where abouts in South Mississippi is that plant? It might be worth a little drive for me to snag some of that.


Columbia...which is about 30miles west of Hattiesburg, on hwy98. About 150miles from you. "Pioneer Plant" is/was it's official name. IDK if its still their main endeavor, but they made military parachutes, I believe. You'd need to call in advance and get them to bag up and hold some of the scraps (cord or material) for you.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

RT8 said:


> Columbia...which is about 30miles west of Hattiesburg, on hwy98. About 150miles from you. "Pioneer Plant" is/was it's official name. IDK if its still their main endeavor, but they made military parachutes, I believe. You'd need to call in advance and get them to bag up and hold some of the scraps (cord or material) for you.


Thanks! I appreciate the info!


----------

